# phx az list of shops



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Looking to get my cadi seats redone who In az can do good pillow cadi seats..thanks with any info


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanx any pics of there work..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Thanx any pics of there work..


Just stop by his shop his name is luis and his brother efrin


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Felipe 623-628-4739
i've seen his caddi pillows& i like. here is some of what he did for me


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks bro does Felipe have a shop or does he work out of his house..


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

OUT OF HIS HOUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## dlimer279 (Apr 7, 2011)

WHT WAS THE TIKET ON THAT COMPLETE JOB,HOMIE? LOOKS TITE AS HELL!!!!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

is there any body in mesa or the east valley thats does good interior


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

BIGBODY96 said:


> is there any body in mesa or the east valley thats does good interior


Richard Vega in mesa does real awsome work, hit him up 480-526-5321.Hes done plenty of rides that have graced many car mags, from lowrider to hotrods.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

are there any more Real INTERIOR SHOPS around PHOENIX AZ .. need to get some work on a 65 SS


be warned.. 
I have been taken advantage of by one of the names mentioned above ... VEGA. .. 10months took to do 4 week job ... use to work out of his garage... everything was wrong with it... bad lines, bad stitch, came out, color not match.. badd everything ... can go on and on .. 
took 9 months for a homie of mine.. VEGA Kustoms left my homie 62 outside During rain storm with NO windows. (told owner car was in garage) ... 
Several people have been taken by this person..


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Looking for someone to make me a display for my 20 inch bike? In Phoenix or Surprise Arizona. Can anyone recommend somebody


----------

